# Kettenriss



## Hallo- (5 Juni 2007)

Hallo,

kennt jemand einen Hersteller von Kettenriss Sensoren? 


MfG


----------



## gravieren (5 Juni 2007)

Hi



> kennt jemand einen Hersteller von Kettenriss Sensoren?


Gibt es die Dinder wirklich  ?

Nimm einen Beru -->  Kette gerissen --> Beru frei


----------



## Falcon4 (5 Juni 2007)

Hallo was für eine Anwendung hast Du denn??
Wir haben bei uns einen Rohrkettenförderer und da benutzen wir von P+F Sensoren muss ich morgen mal nachgucken auf der arbeit welche das sind.
Die gehen dann auf einen SPS eingang und werten die Kettenglieder aus quasi: da/nicht da wenn dieses Spiel nicht in eine gewisse Zeit Einhält dann gibt es alarm. Es gibt aber auch von Pepperl+Fuchs auch Frequenzzähler den haben wir in einem anderen Förderer sitzen und der Wertet das ganze nach Impulsen aus und benötigt keine SPS.


----------



## Hallo- (6 Juni 2007)

Hallo,

ersteimal danke für die schnellen antworten. Ja meines wissens gibt es Kettenriss Sensoren die werden beim Zahnrad an der obersten stelle montiert und wenn der druck nächläst meldet er Kettenriss. Aber ich kenn leider den Hersteller nicht mehr.

Es ist für einen Hubförderer


----------



## gravieren (6 Juni 2007)

Hi



> die werden beim Zahnrad an der obersten stelle montiert und wenn der druck nächläst meldet er Kettenriss.


Warm kann das ein Beru NICHT bewerkstelligen  ?

Ist der zu "billig", b.z.w.   was können die "anderen" besser   


@Falcon4


> Es gibt aber auch von Pepperl+Fuchs auch Frequenzzähler den haben wir in einem anderen Förderer sitzen und der Wertet das ganze nach Impulsen aus und benötigt keine SPS.


Ich denke, der "Frequenzzähler" sollte auch wissen, wenn er impulse auswerten soll.  Ein zusätzlicher "Eingang" muss dann wohl beschalten sein ( "Ich erwarte Impulse") .
B.z.w.  der Frequenzzähler sag mindestimpulszahl erreicht.
die auswertung, ob er Impulse erhalten soll ODER nicht, wird möglicherweise WIEDER über eine SPS erfolgen müssen.

ODER über  "BÖSES WORT" eine LOGO, die die Auswertung übernimmt (Ohne SPS ;-) )


----------



## nade (6 Juni 2007)

Also wie sieht es aus mit Motorstrommessung? Denke mal das bei Kettenbruch ein geringerer Strom aufgenommen wird... Oder Drehzahlüberwachung am Motor? Denke auch das bei einem Kettenbruch selbst bei einem FU kurzzeitig die Drehzahl wegen Lastverlust zunimmt.
Aber denke mal, das die angegebenen Sensoren schon ihren Sinn haben, und das  Ganze vereinfachen.


----------



## kpeter (6 Juni 2007)

wieso nimmst du nicht einfach einen bero und kontrollierst die gegenseite also nicht deinen motor sonder das teil was angetrieben wird


----------



## nade (6 Juni 2007)

Also das halte ich für eine sinnvolle Sache, weil die Kette bestimmt nicht auf der "Lastfreien", sondern auf der Lastseite bricht, also wäre bei Riss das Gegenüberliegende nicht angetriebene Zahnrad bei Riss/Bruch im Stillstand.
Würde sogar eine schnellere Anzeige ergeben, weil keine Schwungmasse dahinter und somit quasi Momentanstop.
Ich weiß nicht was billiger, allerdings Vergleich von angetriebenem und nicht angebtriebenem Rad auf Drehzahl wäre auch da eine Möglichkeit.


----------



## Larry Laffer (6 Juni 2007)

Also ich kenne das so, dass ein Schalter gegen das gespannte Seil (die gespannte Kette drückt). Bei Riss kann der Hebel in Endlage kommen, sonst ist er immer betätigt. Dadurch erreicht man eine Ábschaltung ...


----------



## Junior (6 Juni 2007)

Hallo,
von Turck gibt es Schlupfwächter die normalerweise bei Förderbändern eingesetzt werden. Ein Impulsaufnehmer an der treibenden und ein an der getriebenen Welle. Ist mit Sicherheit auch bei Kettentrieben zu verwenden.
Wenn Du eine konstante Drehzahl hast kannst Du auch einen Drehzahlwächter nehmen (spart den Aufnehmer an der treibenden Welle ).
Der Wächter kann einfach über ein Hilfskontakt vom Motorschütz aktiviert werden.

Mfg Günter.


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (6 Juni 2007)

Handelt es sich überhaupt um eine Endloskette?

Könnte ja auch eine Kette sein die z.b. einen Aufzug bewegt...also wo es quasi nur eine Antriebswelle gibt.


----------



## Hallo- (6 Juni 2007)

Hallo,

danke für die vielen antworten. Ja es ist ein Endlosförderer mit einer Angetriebenen Welle welche  2 Kettenräder antreibt. Es ist nicht möglich mit der Stromaufnahme das zu realisieren da die mechanik sagen wir mal schei... ist und sich defomiert. Sobald die Kette dann reißt ist ca 1-2 tonnen last auf der Kette welche in einer Einhausung ist und somit nicht sichbar ist. Jetzt wird weiter auf Auf gedrückt und alles geht kaputt. Deswegen suche ich diese Sensoren da es mit Inis nicht klappt weil die Kette nicht rühig läuft.

Kennt einer oder hat es schon einer mal eingebaut? Wäre über Tipps dankbar


----------



## Junior (6 Juni 2007)

Hallo,
Drehzahlwächter an letztes Umlenkkettenrad bauen.
Natürlich nicht an das Rad sondern so das er die Wellendrehzahl überwacht.
http://cgi.ebay.de/IFM-Drehzahlwaec...ryZ65459QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem
Am einfachsten wenn man einen Stellring mit einer Klemmschraube nimmt und die Klemmschraube als Kontaktfläche nimmt.
Ich denke mal bei IFM direkt oder über Fachhandel wird es auch nicht billiger.

Der Aufwand lohnt sich natürlich nur wenn sich kein Fördergut zwischen letzten Umlenkrad und Antriebsrad befindet.

MfG Günter


----------



## gravieren (6 Juni 2007)

Hi



> Deswegen suche ich diese Sensoren da es mit Inis nicht klappt weil die Kette nicht rühig läuft.


Warum läuft die Kette nicht ruhig.  ?

Der Beru wird am "NICHT angetriebenen Zahnrad" oberhalb montiert.

Der Beru wird als "bündigeinbau" vorzugsweise in einen Metalklotz eingebaut. (Gerissene Kette kann sodan den Beri NICHT zerstören)

Fehlt die Kette "oberhalb" des Zahnrads ist sie möglicherweise "defekt".

Wo ist hier das Problem  ?


----------



## RKF-SPEZI (29 Juni 2007)

*Ich grüße alle Interessierten !*
Bin mehr duch Zufall auf dieses Thema gestoßen und werde versuchen _Ursache und Wirkung_, sowie Lösungsansätze hier vorzustellen. Zunächst einmal sollte man einen Kettenabriss verhindern. Denn, ein Kettenabriss kann nur dann entstehen wenn die Kettenzugkraft aus dem Motormoment (besser Abtriebsdrehmoment) größer als Kettenbruchkraft ist. Bei einsatzgehärteter Rundgliederkette 16x80 liegt die Bruchkraft bei ca. 135 kN. Belastungsdaten siehe DIN 762. Für die Leistungsüberwachung (Prävention gegen Kettenbruch) setzte ich immer UNIPOWER-Wirkleistungswächter ein. Den gibt es für verschiedene Einsatzfälle. Für eine feste Drehzahl z.Bsp. HPL 430. Man kann zwei Abschaltpunkte wählen: 1. Langsamer Leistungsanstieg (Bewegungswiderstände erhöhen sich) bis Max1 und 2.Schneller Leistungsanstieg (Kettenblockierung) bis Max2. Damit könnt Ihr Kettenbruch verhindern.
*Aber Achtung !*
Wie auch bei Sensoren gibt es beim Wirkleistungswächtern eine Anlaufüberbrückungszeit (Motorhochlaufzeit) in dem der Kettenförderer ungesichert läuft. Diese Zeit ist einstellbar und sehr kurz, dennoch immer ein Risiko. Deshalb auch niemals nach einer Sicherheitsabschaltung und ohne Ursachenbeseitigung den Antrieb wieder einschalten. Bei Wiedereinschaltung im nlockierten Zustand der Förderkette (= Beharrungszustand) tritt nämlich eine noch höhere Kettenzugkraft aus dem Motor-Kippmoment auf mit dem Ihr ggf. den Förderer zerlegt. Nehmen wir eine Kettenzugkraft im Lastbetrieb von 50 kN an, dann habt Ihr aus dem Kippmoment eine Kettenzugkraft von mehr als 100 kN und nähert euch der Kettenruchkraft. Also niemals einen sogenannten TIPPBETRIEB fahren. Wird gerne vom Wartungspersonal gemacht um die Förderkette loszubrechen. Leider oft mit irreparablen Folgen. Drehüberwachungssensor funktioniert nur wenn die Kette im Fördertrum reißt. Reißt sie im Leertrum dreht sich das Spannkettenrad munter weiter bis die Kette blockiert - vermutlich nach dem Antriebskettenrad. Damit ist auch gleich die Frage beantwortet ob es sich um eine Endloskette handelt. Alle Kettenförderer haben endlos verbundene Förderketten.
Für diejenigen die Rohrkettenförderer im Betrieb haben die Probleme bereiten. Ich habe 25 Jahre Erfahrungszeit als Basisentwickler. Schreibe nicht nur Fachberichte über Problemursachen, sondern helfe Betreibern bei der Problemlokalisierung.
Könnt mich ruhig kontaktieren.
So, hoffe weitergeholfen zu haben und danke für das Interesse.


----------



## Ralle (29 Juni 2007)

Danke!


----------



## HDD (29 Juni 2007)

Danke! 

HDD


----------



## RKF-SPEZI (29 Juni 2007)

*Hallo User Ralle !*
Freut mich wenn mein Beitrag informativ war.

*Hallo User HDD !*
Nicht _erfahrener Benutzer_ sondern Entwickler und bei manchen Anlagenbetreibern auch Feuerwehrmann. Da werden Förderer eingekauft die schon bei der Planung nicht funktionieren können. Dann werden die eingebaut und haben plötzlich Probleme. Anlagenbetreiber klingelt beim Lieferanten an und der erstaunt: Problem kennen wir nicht. Na ja, wenn der das als weltweit agierender Lieferant sagt muss das wohl so sein.
Irgendwann klingelt hier das Telefon und Betreiber: Kennen Sie sich mit den Förderern aus und könnten Sie uns helfen ? Ich rücke also als Feuerwehrmann aus, sehe mir das Schmuckstück mal an und komme zu dem Ergebnis, dass dieser Förderer nicht für den Verwendungszweck geeignet ist. Und nun, großes Erstaunen und Entsetzen.
Tja sage dann, mit 25 jähriger Erfahrungszeit weiß man was geht oder nicht.
Dann brösel ich denen Punkt für Punkt die Probleme und deren Ursachen auf und siehe da, sie verstehen das sogar. Schlussfrage: Wer hat denn entschieden diesen Förderer einzusetzen ? Eisiges Schweigen !
Dank für das Feedback HDD.
Falcon4 hat in diesem Forum auch so ein heikles Thema mit einem RKF. Werde mal versuchen die möglichen Problemursachen zu vermitteln.


----------



## zotos (29 Juni 2007)

Danke!


----------



## RKF-SPEZI (30 Juni 2007)

*Guten Abend HALLO und alle Interessierte !*
Hier schiebe ich eine INFO zum Wirkleistungswächter nach damit mein letzter Beitrag besser verstanden wird.
Ich setze den für alle Kettenförderer ein nachdem Rutschnaben, Kettenradscherbolzen u.a. mechanischen Sicherungen ungeeignet waren und /oder manipuliert wurden.
Das Gerät wird im Schaltschrank (oder VOR-ORT-Steuerstelle) eingebaut und ist damit weitestgehend manipulationssicher.
_Hallo_, wenn Du das Gerät einsetzt schaltet der Antrieb vor Kettenbruch extrem schnell ab. Nur richtig justieren mußt Du es selbst - siehe Beispiel.
Ist übrigens für alle elektrischen Antriebe einsetzbar die gegen Über- oder Unterlast abgesichert werden sollen.
Es gibt Geräte für eine Drehzahl, polumschaltbare Motore oder jene mit Umrichterbetrieb.
Wegen Neutralität den Ersteller der DOKU gelöscht.
Sonst noch Fragen ?
Gruß
RKF-SPEZI


----------

